# Get local newspapers in kenya



## kenyanewstv (Apr 30, 2015)

Where can I read local kenyan news online?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Daily Nation - Breaking News, Kenya, Africa, Politics, Business, Sports, Blogs, Photos, Videos

Google is your friend


----------

